# Strick-Matador Machine Photos (finally!)



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Attached are the photos I have of my mother's knitting machine that she bought at either a garage (tag) sale or an estate sale sometime in the 60's or early 70's. To my knowledge, she never used the machine. I have the instruction manual, but it doesn't state a model number or year of manufacture. 

My question is, is this machine worth trying to sell here (or on e-Bay)? Has anyone used one and, if so, is it easy to use? Should I listen to my dear Auntie Pat and keep it?

The machine appears to still be in its original packing (a bit dusty, in the photos, but intact), so shipping it, should we sell it, shouldn't be a problem.

Thanks in advance for you assistance!


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

have you tried researching it online? my dh has an antique level we are researching now. fascinating.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> have you tried researching it online? my dh has an antique level we are researching now. fascinating.


But that would mean I couldn't spend all day here on KP!


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

You have got a point there. I found several of them online, mainly with eBay. Good luck in your quest. I have a knitting machine that I don't use now. Don't need another.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> You have got a point there. I found several of them online, mainly with eBay. Good luck in your quest. I have a knitting machine that I don't use now. Don't need another.


OK, so my question to you, then, is, are they easy to use? My aunt told me to "hang on to it", but I will have trouble justifying it to my husband if I never use it...and I have enough justifying to do already ("Yes, dear, I DO need all of that yarn"!!).


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Do you have anything else to go with it, a carriage for instance?


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Do you have anything else to go with it, a carriage for instance?


Not sure...it's at my Dad's house and my brother provided me with the photos. I'll have to ask him if there is anything else, although I remember this machine from "way-back-when" and I don't recall seeing anything else, besides the machine in the box. It's entirely possible that there is a carriage and we just don't know enough about the machine to recognize the carriage as being part of the machine.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

To answer your question, my DH can operate it better than I do. I did not like the way the edges curled on everything I made. That really bothered me to no end. So, I packed it away. To each his own. There is a group on here that does machine knitting. I would ask them.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

There was one on Ebay that didn't sell, it has two carriages with it so yours should at least have one. This is the number 251151067336.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> There was one on Ebay that didn't sell, it has two carriages with it so yours should at least have one. This is the number 251151067336.


Thanks! I saw that, when I was doing some online research. At least I know what to look for at Dad's house.


----------



## Gwynshelton (Oct 16, 2012)

This looks like my first machine given to me about 1968. There was a carriage but the yarn had to be hand-fed. The most difficult feature was that every needle latch had to be open on every row or else the stitch dropped. Very frustrating. In hindsight there should have been a latch opening device supplied with the machine. I quickly moved on to a Corona which had an overhead yarn spring and semi automatic patterning. Very exciting. Always worth having a go with an old machine as long as it is cost free but nobody should be selling them in my opinion unless to a knitting museum.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

The is a picture of a double bed version


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

From second picture (the single bed version) you should be able to see what parts are missing.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

If it has the instructions and carriage then you can try to sell it. Just start at a low price on eBay. It should be well made as the Germans make good machinery. Just need to find someone who speaks German to understand the manual.. Tell your brother to take it out of the box. There are people who collect old machines.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

euvid said:


> If it has the instructions and carriage then you can try to sell it. Just start at a low price on eBay. It should be well made as the Germans make good machinery. Just need to find someone who speaks German to understand the manual.. Tell your brother to take it out of the box. There are people who collect old machines.


The instruction manual I have is all in English. I have him searching for the carriage, as we speak.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

the picture is just the advertising for the machine ..it tells you that you do not need any weights or combs it also does not have to be attached with clamps ..it states that if you knit something that usually would take you 3 month you can now do it in 8 days LOLOL..


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi.
Did you find the rest of it?
And if your going to sell it. How much are you talking about? You can get hold of me at [email protected] My name is Marge


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Clarmar said:


> Hi.
> Did you find the rest of it?
> And if your going to sell it. How much are you talking about? You can get hold of me at [email protected] My name is Marge


I think the carriage is in a box that is cleverly disguised as part of the packing material and is under the machine. My brother sent me better photos. I should be going to my Dad's house today, so I can investigate for myself.

My brother is executor of my parents' estate, so it's up to him if we sell it. Not sure it's worth the effort, as shipping will cost as much as the machine is worth, but I'll let you know if we do decide to sell.


----------



## Gaile (Dec 24, 2012)

If you have all parts for this machine I am interested in it if the price fits my budget

Thanks, Gaile


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Gaile said:


> If you have all parts for this machine I am interested in it if the price fits my budget
> 
> Thanks, Gaile


I think so. The carriage was in the bottom of the box, cleverly disguised as part of the packing material. I'm not sure what the machine is worth and shipping may cost more than the machine, but I'll let you know when we are ready to sell it.


----------



## Gaile (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you - I want to get this for my Mom. My email address is [email protected] - my name is Gaile

Thanks again.


----------



## Gaile (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello - just wondering if you have any further updates on this machine - I am still interested.

Thanks, Gaile ([email protected])

My Mom had one of these in the late 1950's and loved it and made many lovely sweaters - slippers etc. Hope to hear from you. . . . .


----------

